# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  100W FM BROADBAND

## πητερ

ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ 100ΚΒ

----------


## dj kostas

πιο ειναι το συγκεκριμενο τρανζιστορ ; και τι εισοδο θελει; μηπως εχεις το τυπωμενο ;

----------


## ^Active^

Δώσε μας λίγα στοιχειά παραπάνω πχ. τι είσοδο θέλει με ποσό ρεύμα δουλεύει , ποιο είναι το τρανζίστορ 


Ty   :Cool:

----------


## moutoulos

*Αν θυμάμαι καλά*, το συγκεκριμένο που επισύναψε ο Πήτερ, 
έχει το MRF317.
10W είσοδο
100W έξοδο
28VDC 7A

----------


## πητερ

ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ

----------


## savnik

Ανέβασε και το σχέδιο με τα υλικά.

----------


## radioamateur

Έχεις κανένα pcb για 2 BLF278 πητερ?
savnik αν μπορείς ανέβασε και εσύ το pcb & το σχέδιο από το linear FM broadband 100w! για να δούμε διαφορές!Ποιά είναι τα 4τρανζίστορ χρησιμοποιείς στο linear των 600 watts;

----------


## savnik

> Έχεις κανένα pcb για 2 BLF278 πητερ?
> savnik αν μπορείς ανέβασε και εσύ το pcb & το σχέδιο από το linear FM broadband 100w! για να δούμε διαφορές!Ποιά είναι τα 4τρανζίστορ χρησιμοποιείς στο linear των 600 watts;



Είναι 4 τρανζίστορ BLV25 της Philips.

----------


## radioamateur

Γεια σου φίλε savnik...αυτό το linear πρέπει να βγάζει πολύ πάνω από 600 watts.Μπράβο...Πολύ καλά...

----------


## πητερ

pcb 2 blf278

----------


## radioamateur

Γειά σου πητερ άρχοντα... έχεις και το θεωρητικό σχέδιο;

----------


## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν κυκλοφορούν blf278 Α & Β διαλογής & ενδεχόμενες τιμές με ΦΠΑ;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν κυκλοφορούν blf278 Α & Β διαλογής & ενδεχόμενες τιμές με ΦΠΑ;
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## IOANNIS

μηπως υπαρχει κανενα linear με εισοδο απο 10-30 watt και εξοδο γυρω στα 150-200 watt με τρανζιστορ? εαν ναι μηπως ειναι ευκολο να ανεβασει το τυπωμενο καιι το θεωρητικο σχεδιο? 
ευχαριστω!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tzitzikas

κανα μηχανημα που να ψηνει καφε??   :Boo hoo!:

----------


## radioamateur

Με 10 έως 30 watts οδηγείς ακριβώς έναν επαγγελματικό λαμπάτο ενισχυτή με 3cpx800a7 & βγάζεις 1 KW.Τα 10 ώς 30 watts είναι υπερβολικά για να οδηγήσεις έναν ενισχυτή της τάξεως των 200 watts...
Σε κάθε περίπτωση απαιτείται άδεια από το ΕΣΡ.

----------


## kostas30

μάλλον σε καθε περίπτωση απαιτείτε χοντρό λάδωμα για να μην σε ενοχλήσει  κανείς :-#  :-#  :-#  :-#

----------


## electron

Για να λέμε τις αλήθειες έξω από τα δόντια,άδεια ερασιτεχνική στα fm *ΔΕΝ* παίζει και *ΟΥΤΕ* πρόκειται να παίξει.Ο καθένας λοιπόν αναλαμβάνει και την ευθύνη των πράξεών του.

----------


## sakis13

Ανεβασε και τα υλικα δεν μπορο να τα  δο

----------


## sakis13

ANEBAΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΟ   Π.Χ .ΤΟ C15 ΠΟΣΟ PF.   ΕΙΝΕ C14 16 ..........................KAI  ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟ

----------


## πητερ

ειναι c13 43pf
       c14  39pf

----------


## πητερ

6w

----------


## moutoulos

Δύο στάδια ενίσχυσης πριν το 2SC1971?
Καλά τι είσοδο έχει αυτό, 10mW?

----------


## πητερ

Eχει είσοδο 10mw.Αυτή την εβδομάδα πήρα το exciter που είχαμε αναφέρει.

----------


## πητερ

6w

----------


## πητερ

foto

----------


## dj kostas

αυτο το κυκλωμα πως θα γινει να εκτυπωσω το pcb στις πραγματικες του διαστασεις ;

----------


## crown

εαν μπορει δωσε μαs τιs ακριβειs διαστασειs του τυπωμενου

----------


## dj kostas

οι ακριβες διαστασει του τυπωμενου ειναι 77χ56 mm αν θυμαμε καλα . η ερωτηση μου ειναι πως θα το εκτυπωσουμε σε αυτες τις διαστασεις ;

----------


## amiga

Εγώ είχα φτιάξει το πρωτοτυπο αλλά δεν δούλεψε ποτέ. με 0.5W εισοδο έβγαζε κάτω απο 1W έξοδο.
το είχα προσέξει 100 φορές και δεν είχα κάνει κάπιο λάθος στα υλικά........

----------


## πητερ

c1=1nf
c2=33pf
c3=100pf
c4 =470μf 50v
c5=10nf
c6=100nf
c7=1nf
c8=1nf
c9=330pf
c10=1nf
c11=2x100pf //
c12=18pf

----------


## πητερ

blx

----------


## πητερ

blf

----------


## πητερ

blf

----------


## πητερ

blf

----------


## dj kostas

αυτο το κυκλωμα πως θα γινει να εκτυπωσω το pcb στις πραγματικες του διαστασεις ;

----------


## savnik

:Question:

----------


## dj kostas

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## dj kostas

αυτες τις ασπρες ακιδες γιατι τις εχει το pcb ;

----------


## savnik

> αυτες τις ασπρες ακιδες γιατι τις εχει το pcb ;



Γιατι ολη η αλλη πλευρα της πλακετας ειναι χαλκος , και πρεπει να περασεις συρματα απο τις τρυπες.

----------


## dj kostas

το πηνιο 1uH τη ειδους πηνιο ειναι ;

----------


## radioamateur

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον θεωρητικό σχεδίο προς μελέτη, ενισχυτή FM-VHF θα βρείτε στην ενότητα πομποί FM αν κάνετε κλικ εδώ & προβείτε στην απαιτούμενη δωρεάν εγγραφή.Το σχέδιο δημοσιεύθηκε στον ιταλικό περιοδικό Nuova Elettronica  ως kit & είναι εκτός κυκλοφορίας απ'όσο γνωρίζω.

----------


## dj kostas

το πηνιο 1uH τη ειδους πηνιο ειναι ;

----------


## a14

mrf

----------


## IOANNIS

καλημερα!!! ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν στο κυκλωμα που εχει ανεβασει ο a14 με το mrf245 μπορω να χρεισημοποιησω το mrf247(γιατι τυχαινει να εχω δυο κομματια). εαν ναι χρειαζεται να κανω καποιες αλλαγες στο κυκλωμα??

----------


## a14

linear

----------


## a14

blf

----------


## dovegroup

> 6w



Καλησπέρα
Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να έχουμε αυτό το pcb χωρίς το silk με τα components?

----------


## NUKE

Αν το θες πολυ απλα με την γομα απο την ζωγραφικη ασπρισε τα κοκκινα στους διαδρομους.Μετα εκτυπωσε σε μαυρο.Πανω απο 10 λεπτα δεν θα σου παριε....

----------


## dovegroup

> Αν το θες πολυ απλα με την γομα απο την ζωγραφικη ασπρισε τα κοκκινα στους διαδρομους.Μετα εκτυπωσε σε μαυρο.Πανω απο 10 λεπτα δεν θα σου παριε....



Οκ ευχαριστώ το καλό το παλληκάρι ξέρει κι άλλο μονοπάτι...lol

----------


## radioamateur

Το BLF278 το κατασκευάζει μια μόνο εταιρεία,υπάρχουν ποιότητες ή προέλευση χώρας κατασκευής διαφορετική;Γνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## dovegroup

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από NUKE
> 
> Αν το θες πολυ απλα με την γομα απο την ζωγραφικη ασπρισε τα κοκκινα στους διαδρομους.Μετα εκτυπωσε σε μαυρο.Πανω απο 10 λεπτα δεν θα σου παριε....
> 
> 
> 
> Οκ ευχαριστώ το καλό το παλληκάρι ξέρει κι άλλο μονοπάτι...lol



Ορίστε δικό σας.

----------


## πητερ

fm

----------


## πητερ

fm

----------


## amiga

αυτό με το 2sc1971 είναι δοκιμασμένο?

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

εχει κανεις τα υλικα για το λινεαρ 600 βατ?

----------


## eloxim

εκανα μετατροποι το λινεαρ 50w broadband  και εβαλα το ΜΡF317,  δουλεβη αλα  βγαζει 40w   ξερετε τι πυκνωτες να βαλω στην εξοδο

----------


## eloxim

απο τρελο επιστημονα πλατυ ημαθιαςamp100w.jpgrfamppcb_959.jpgfm_100_426.gif

----------


## cocobill

Πολύ Καλό!

----------


## performer

> ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ Η ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ 100ΚΒ




Το pcb  πητερ στο εν λόγω linear των 100w με το MRF 317 είναι διπλής όψεως και τι διαστάσεις έχει;

----------


## SV2IPW

Κανένα σχέδιο με 2 MRF317 σε PUSH-PULL και οδήγηση με 1 watt???

----------

